# How much less would I have to feed if I switched from Pro Plan to Canidae?



## Herpguy (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello,
I have been feeding my dogs Purina Pro Plan, thinking that it was a "premium" food. However, my recent research has shown me otherwise. I have been looking into alternate foods to switch to, such as Canidae, and have been told that I would have to feed my dogs much less Canidae food than Pro Plan, as it does not contain fillers. However, I am having trouble finding out exactly how much less I would have to feed.
Any help would be much appreciated.
-Dave


----------



## wrangler1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Herpguy said:


> Hello,
> I have been feeding my dogs Purina Pro Plan, thinking that it was a "premium" food. However, my recent research has shown me otherwise. I have been looking into alternate foods to switch to, such as Canidae, and have been told that I would have to feed my dogs much less Canidae food than Pro Plan, as it does not contain fillers. However, I am having trouble finding out exactly how much less I would have to feed.
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> -Dave


No one can tell you that for sure but my guess would be about 2/3rds of what you were feeding. What kind of dog do you have, what is its height, is its a male or female, neutered or not, and what is its current weight?


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

also, which canidae are you looking to feed? when i fed canidae, i found i fed less of the grainless variety than the grain inclusive even though they have about the same calorie content. i just think more of the food was being utilized by my dog...but she has never digested grains well.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Well how much do your dogs weigh, how active are they, and how much are you feeding right now?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Well how much do your dogs weigh, how active are they, and how much are you feeding right now?


Exactly. It's not a science, but more looking at all those variables & seeing how well your dogs are doing on the initial amount you are feeding them. Then going up or down from there.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree. It will depend and be different for each dog. Usually what I do (if I don't really know a starting point) is start by feeding on the low side of what the bag recommends. Then I either go up or down depending on the body condition of my dog.


----------



## ghostrunner (Mar 24, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> I agree. It will depend and be different for each dog. Usually what I do (if I don't really know a starting point) is start by feeding on the low side of what the bag recommends. Then I either go up or down depending on the body condition of my dog.


I agree re: the low side of the bag's recommendations. I've found that the recs on the bag are on the high side and often geared toward performance/working dogs. I'd start with maybe even going below the recs on the bag in the beginning so you don't overfeed (and end up with a diarrhea). My dog will show weight changes within about a week.

Also, a slow transition is preferred. 1 week, at a minimum...2 weeks if possible.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Herpguy said:


> Hello,
> I have been feeding my dogs Purina Pro Plan, thinking that it was a "premium" food. However, my recent research has shown me otherwise. I have been looking into alternate foods to switch to, such as Canidae, and have been told that I would have to feed my dogs much less Canidae food than Pro Plan, as it does not contain fillers. However, I am having trouble finding out exactly how much less I would have to feed.
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> -Dave


 *It really doesn't matter, JUST GET YOUR DOG OFF pro plan. The product is just terrible. Just don't let him get fat. It really depends on how active he is. I adjust my dogs second feeding depending on how much activity we do that day. He is 107 pounds (13 months GSD) and it could be 2 1/2 cups to 3 1/2 cups. In the AM he always gets 2 large cups.*
http://3toestony.shutterfly.com/


----------



## wrangler1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Is he a pure bred GSD? That is way off the standard or maybe he is too heavy.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> *It really doesn't matter, JUST GET YOUR DOG OFF pro plan. The product is just terrible.]*


*

why must you always be so heavy handed the OP already stated a desire to get the dog off the Pro Plan.*


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

^^^^ I agree. Geezzz.....


----------

